# Model car toy & collectible show april 7, 2013



## MODELCONNECTION (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi fellow collectors: Just want to let everyone know that there is a model car toy & collectible show held april 7, 2013 at the zandri's stillwood inn in wallingford, ct. There have been some great vendors there with slot car items. Check out the event calendar for more info.. This is the show that use to be in east hartford at the hotel on roberts st..


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

YOu would do better with this if it was posted up in Slot Car Races and Events. pig


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Event calendar linky?


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

4/7: Model car toy & collectible show (zandri's stillwood inn wallingford, ct.)
model car toy & collectible show held april 7,2013. Show is at zandri's stillwood inn 1074 south colony road (route 5) in wallingford, ct.. Directions i-91 north or south take exit 13 (route 5). At end of exit take right onto south colony road (route 5). Zandri's stillwood inn is 1/4 mile on right. Show hours: 9:00 a.m. - 1:00 p.m.. Admission $5.00 adult, children 12 & under free with an adult. There is early buyers admission $20.00 per person at 7:30 a.m. There are several quality vendors from all over new england & new york, selling the following: Dealer promotionals, model car/truck kits & parts, slot cars, dinky/corgi, tonka/nylint/ertl, matchbox, hotwheels, greenlight, johnny lightning, danbury & franklin mint, gasoline collectibles, norscott, minichamps & much more!!! New vendors welcome!!!


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

04/07, 2013 - Model Car Toy & Collectible Show
Wallingford, Connecticut
Location: Zandri's Stillwood Inn
Contact Phone: 860-289-8939
Contact Email: [email protected]


----------

